# First Time AK47 Grow



## nsneo (Nov 4, 2009)

Hello Folks, Ive currently been growing my first crop of AK47 and have stumbled upon this site finding it great for info and advice.

My crop is currently 2 weeks away from harvest and i think it is looking very fine. Am about to start flushing and then harvesting when trichs turn cloudy/amber.

Ive been growing in coco using the canna range of nutes in line with the canna grow schedule under 2 600w hps dutch barn lights.

I'll try and attach some pics of my progress, any comments appreciated.


----------



## nsneo (Nov 4, 2009)

Sorry for the poor picture quality but i got these on the mobile phone. The last 2 pics are my cuttings bout a week out of the prop ready to go into the veging room.


----------



## Roseman (Nov 7, 2009)

WELCOME TO ROLLITUP!
I hope you hang around and enjoy the site.

   

Roseman's DIY Bubbleponics Tutorial - [URL="https://www.rollitup.org/"][URL="https://www.rollitup.org/"][URL="https://www.rollitup.org/"][URL="https://www.rollitup.org/"][URL="https://www.rollitup.org/"][URL="https://www.rollitup.org/"][URL="https://www.rollitup.org/"][URL="https://www.rollitup.org/"][URL="https://www.rollitup.org/"][URL="https://www.rollitup.org/"][URL="https://www.rollitup.org/"][URL="https://www.rollitup.org/"]Marijuana[/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL] Growing[/URL] < a great tutorial to learn if_ I must say so, myself._


----------



## Growlow (Nov 8, 2009)

Whatup nsneo cant view your pics??? im intrested as im on with the easyryder/jointdoctor strain at the mo,, results are good so far but would like to see more pics of these in the advanced stages...


----------



## midwestmaster (Nov 8, 2009)

id like to know how much u yield all together


----------

